# Another love it or hate it



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)




----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

How f*ucking cool does that look :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Well done my man


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Love it :smokin: 

What is it tho? SRS? A Computer game? (im guessing so as im sure Namco used to, or still do, make arcade games)


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Ok, i didnt see the web addy on the back, its a game, lol http://www.srsgame.com/


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

I like it


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Looks pretty cool!


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Well that's 5-0 then, I'm pleased with it.
SRS is a new game due out soon from all good outlets.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

*yep i like too*

But you will have to keep it clean tho.  

Have you got the car sorted now, engine wise.

Graham


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Hmm, I´m not really sure if I like it or not. 

But I have a question though: Where have you bought the rear wing? I´ve searched the forum since I know I´ve read it before but I couldn´t find it.  

/P


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

Tim , how did the whole advertising on your car bit come about


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Perra
I realise you'd like it more if it was Bayside Blue   
Not sure regarding the wing, I swapped it over from Guys car.
IanH has just got one identical, he may be able to help.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

It does look cool, 

Glad you go time to take some photos

Nigel


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

deano said:


> Tim , how did the whole advertising on your car bit come about


Sammy's car was used as a model for the R34 in the game and they used mine for the Nur details which is also in the game.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

I liked the dirty green  a little more subtle


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Like it :smokin:


----------



## redhead (Nov 5, 2003)

total respect how much they pay you for your good work ?


----------



## Big Mark (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm normally a definite 'Hate it' when it comes to stickers on a Skyline, but that's really rather cool  :smokin:


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Big Mark said:


> I'm normally a definite 'Hate it' when it comes to stickers on a Skyline, but that's really rather cool  :smokin:


That's exactly what I thought. When it was first suggested I thought no chance but after seeing the c.g. mock-up it looked quite good. They're obviously all easilly removeable anyway.


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Tim i love your car to bits and would have it in a pinch, but..... i dont like the stickers bud  sorry im not a big fan of them and i think there a bit OTT.

Prehaps somethign a little more subtile would have done it for me.

But hey its my own opinion and at least as u say there easily removable after the promo has finished


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

i thing its a mines jobbie, check out shin if you want it. you better be getting paid for the sponsership lol. stickers cud be a better design i think, but ye, look sgood, prefer the car tho lol.


----------



## gertmuppet (Oct 17, 2003)

*nur spec*

Tim, add another to the approval list, looks the dogs, 34s are ott anyway make the most of it


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

That's mint.


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Side sticker needs moved back a bit to highlight the shape of the car a bit more and take it away from just being on the door.

Other than that, cool enough  

Thats the good thing about graphics, have em on for a while and then take em off again and try something else.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Tim said:


> Perra
> I realise you'd like it more if it was Bayside Blue
> Not sure regarding the wing, I swapped it over from Guys car.
> IanH has just got one identical, he may be able to help.


LOL, no I like the colour of your car, that´s not it. I´m just not sure about the graphics... Ok then, you´re a nice chap Tim, I like it!  

I got a pm from Ian. Thanks by the way, Ian!

/P


----------



## Sneezy (May 3, 2004)

the game looks shit 

but the car looks ace


----------



## Incubus (May 23, 2004)

what's not to like ??? nice !!!


----------



## Mark Haylett (Jun 14, 2002)

Not good, thats my take on it. NUR's are the nuts so why make it look like Andy Barnes owns it....

Always liked that car until now.

Mark.


----------



## Wildman (Oct 15, 2003)

*Nice one!*

Yeah, I like that too actually. The game looks ok too.

How long do you have to keep the graphics on your car? I guess there's some sort of contract.

'n' do they pay you? or do you just get a free copy of the game!


----------



## lucy (Dec 9, 2003)

I am in the loving it camp.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I like it 

What's with the little antenna on the rear screen Tim ?


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

I can take the stickers off anytime I want but I'll leave them on 'til after TOTB3, maybe longer, depends when I get bored of it.
The aerial on the rear screen is for the DAB tuner, DAB makes all the difference when you've got a Hyper Titanium Drag Muffler


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Speak up lad, I can't quite hear you


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

What did he say


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

stickers look gr8 matey! :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Calv GTSt (Jun 30, 2002)

Mark Haylett said:


> Not good, thats my take on it. NUR's are the nuts so why make it look like Andy Barnes owns it....
> 
> Always liked that car until now.
> 
> Mark.


My thoughts too, I hate graphics on cars gererally though!


----------

